# Akadama offer



## Themuleous (25 Mar 2008)

I'm going to be visiting a shop tomorrow that sells 14lt bags of Akadama for Â£6 each http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... =p3907.m29

If any one is going to the green machine meeting and wants me to get them some and bring it to that, I'd be happy to get it for people.

Sam


----------

